# '04/'05 engine swap into '66



## MAXXFJ (Nov 22, 2009)

I joined this forum quite awhile ago & just lurk from time to time. Having a hard time with the search finding threads on swapping an '04/'05 GTO engine into a '66 or '67 GTO. I think I was asking about this way back, & now I'm starting to crack down & get my a$$ in gear restoring my '66 GTO. I'm only kicking this engine swap around again because I saw a '04/'05 totaled on a "rebuildable's" car lot. I didn't stop to really look it over yet, but the front end looks to be in fairly good shape. I'm guessing the engine survived. Can someone point me in the right direction as far as related threads? Thanks, MAXX


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out Crustysack's threads on his 65' he did Ls conversion engine and interior.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

MAXXFJ said:


> I joined this forum quite awhile ago & just lurk from time to time. Having a hard time with the search finding threads on swapping an '04/'05 GTO engine into a '66 or '67 GTO. I think I was asking about this way back, & now I'm starting to crack down & get my a$$ in gear restoring my '66 GTO. I'm only kicking this engine swap around again because I saw a '04/'05 totaled on a "rebuildable's" car lot. I didn't stop to really look it over yet, but the front end looks to be in fairly good shape. I'm guessing the engine survived. Can someone point me in the right direction as far as related threads? Thanks, MAXX


I think there was something on the web called "V8 TV" that installed a modern V8 into a 1966 Pontiac. You might want to watch to gather information. Good luck.


----------

